# Yacht Rock channel from Sirius/XM



## Jim_S RIP

From an email this morning:

Think they also have forum surfing music? :th_lmao:


----------



## Jim_S RIP

Channel 311 on XM


----------



## Bamby

Yacht rock playlist You Yube


----------



## tiredretired

Just finished up two free months of XM we got because my wife got her car inspected at the stealership.  Gotta say, totally not impressed.  We are so far north up here the signal cuts out a lot due to the low horizon satellites fighting with the mountains.  The mountain always seems to win.


----------

